# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  О социальном инстинкте.

## Tatjana

Вот тут начало темы http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2456&start=0
И о готовности работать http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic...er=asc&start=0

----------


## Nubira

Уррра! моя любимая тема  :Aa:

----------


## Япифанья

Я тут недавно... У меня эрдельтерьер. Заинтересованность в игре - минимальная. Интерес пропадает довольно быстро(по сравнению с н.о.). Приходится заниматься в основном за еду. А как можно использовать социальный инстинкт в этом случае? Я так поняла, что собака должна работать для хозяина - а разряжать ее игрой, но если собака не заинтересована в игре, какой способ разрядки возможен? Да, и еще, готовностью работать - собачка не отличается... Могу выложить ролики с занятий. Что лучше показать(я имею ввиду хождение рядом или какие нибудь другие упражнения)?

----------


## inna

А выкладывайте всё! Так будет яснее видно :Ad: А вообще то и лакомство можно предложить собаке как в игре..

----------

